# Jd 1032



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I sold a Honda to a buyer yesterday and he asked me if I was interested in his old 1032 JD, I dont know much about these machines but it has me intrigued as I have been looking for a rough around the edges machine that I can leave outside and use around the work to clear snow piles left by the plow guy, what would this machine be worth? He is asking $300.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

no......but im cheap


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Posted "Looking at JD 1032", last posted today. Read that. $300 is fair only if the machine has been completely gone through and fixed. I bought mine for $25 3 years ago.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

$200 in that condition.


----------



## markopollo (Nov 30, 2019)

thats pretty steep for that snowblower, keep in mind its nearly 40 years old. 

id personally offer him 100$ and thats even pushing it


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

No money from me for that old piece of work. Many of those machines had real differentials that allowed easy and I do mean easy turning. But after all these years? I had the same differential in my old Bolens that caused me more man hours trying to extend its life. 

First as I mentioned in a different post, the idea for the differential was awesome!!! Unfortunately they had a few problems that for me were major. UNLESS those things were taken apart and packed with grease, they eventually froze up with crap that could enter through the shaft openings. Now that design deficiency could have been avoided with end seals where the shafts enter the differential proper. I eventually added a zerk fitting and after pulling it apart (what a PITA that was), for cleaning and reinstalled it.

Some crackpot designer.... maybe the factory..who knows, allowed the wheels to be locked by tightening a clutch on the right hand wheel mount. Result? The right hand axial shaft was compromised AND they could snap in two. Mine did! I jury rigged a fix with a 1/2'' stainless steel rod .......what a job! I finally realized life is too short to make engineering changes in a 30-40 year old snowblower that I nursed since I first purchased it back in 1986. Gave the POS away and bought an Ariens 28 Pro last year.

I praise the differential concept!!!! It will not require much engineering to correct its few faults and become the cat's meow for easy, REAL easy turning snowblowers.

EDIT: That Deere looks so similar to my old Bolens, I wonder if Deere manufactured them for Bolens.


----------

